# Touring North of Scotland



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Travelled years ago with car in north of Scotland but now a slightly different story driving a 7.34m motorhome on 'A' roads with passing places, although I know not to be too busy. Hoping to go to Tongue, Durness and down towards Ullapool - anyone used these roads with similar vehicle and had any problems?


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

We did it in our 6.5m camper last spring and it was fine. 

Being higher up you can see whats coming and plan ahead for it.

Also being in a big truck you'll be suprised how many people in cars back down on the single lane bits and duck into a passing place.

It was no more tricky turning and manouvering up there than it was anywhere else. The quiet roads and lack of hedgerows and trees probably makes it easier.

We went up the east coast along the top and down the west coast. Wonderful!

Have a great trip.


----------



## mfa (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi

We also have an A class x 7.8 metres and have been upto Scotland (North West/West Coast and Isle of Mull) for the last three years and found the roads to be in far better condition and far less busy.......and we haven't had any problems, in fact found it more relaxing and enjoyable to drive than when we are driving home (from jn. 36 on the M6 onwards).......

If you are going earlier or later in the year you shouldn't find any hassle driving up there......enjoy it, we did and do.....

Cheers

Mark


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

A little courtesy goes a long way on these roads. Pull in to passing places if you've got someone behind you who may like to go a little quicker than you. I've even seen tourist coaches and lorries do it, but not very often, and give cyclists room, especially if they're labouring up a hill. As cyclists we find the occasional driver who insists on bowling along downhill towards us while we struggle up very frustrating. On the other hand many are courteous to a fault. There's a kind of camaraderie on these single track roads, so enjoy!


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi, We toured northern Scotland last year in our 8m. twin rear axel arapaho. We had no problems, even went out to the Ardnumuchan peninsular, which was mainly single track roads for, I think, over 20 miles.
We also wild camped in lots of places with no bother.
Frank


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

haggisbasher said:


> Travelled years ago with car in north of Scotland but now a slightly different story driving a 7.34m motorhome on 'A' roads with passing places, although I know not to be too busy. Hoping to go to Tongue, Durness and down towards Ullapool - anyone used these roads with similar vehicle and had any problems?


The only problem is that you will not want to leave - It is stunningly beautiful.

We drove that route in our 6m van last June and had no problems at all. As a a previous poster said, a little courtesy at passing places goes a long way.


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Just been looking at this post again and notice that my response\thanks of a few weeks ago has not been posted. Thank you all so much for your advice and comments. Being a Scot and coming from the Highlands - not as far north as Tongue - I do know about the beauty and being courteous to other drivers. Manys a time when we lived there did we curse caravans (not many motorhomes in those days) when we got stuck behind one!

Would love to go back 'home' to the west coast to live but my grandchildren are down here - so having a motorhome gives me the best of both worlds. Let's hope for some sunshine on our travels north because boy when it does shine there is no more beautiful place to be - biased of course!!


----------

